# Budgie Boy, Bluebie and Princess Fly By!



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Just passing through, so we thought we'd drop by to say Hi! :wave1:  :yo: :yo: :yo:

*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

.......that is awesome Ollie....:laughing:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


SPBudgie said:



Just passing through, so we thought we'd drop by to say Hi! :wave1:  :yo: :yo: :yo:



Click to expand...

Ollie first sent this wonderful gift to me in a Private Message and I absolutely LOVE it!!

Her talent and creativity never fail to amaze me and I'm thrilled her budgies decided to to a "fly-by" to say "Hi" to Skipooter and the forum members!

Thank you for bringing the biggest smile to my face and touching my heart yet again, Ollie. :hug:*


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*


Jonah said:



.......that is awesome Ollie....:laughing:

Click to expand...

Thank you so much, Brother Randy! :hug:*


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*


FaeryBee said:





Ollie first sent this wonderful gift to me in a Private Message and I absolutely LOVE it!!

Her talent and creativity never fail to amaze me and I'm thrilled her budgies decided to to a "fly-by" to say "Hi" to Skipooter and the forum members!

Thank you for bringing the biggest smile to my face and touching my heart yet again, Ollie. :hug:

Click to expand...

Thanks a million, Deb! Your work is always so much fun, I just want to climb right into it (and Have gratefully done so Several times!...)
Love you to the moon and back!*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Pedro and Poppy's Wedding Video is a true testament to your ability to take what I do and turn it into something 100 times better! 

http://talkbudgies.com/celebrations/91249-pedro-poppys-wedding-video-2.html*


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Hahahaha I loved it!!  it's so great!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, I see your little flock is also very well travelled, Ollie!  
It's great that they have their own spaceship and are there in case Skipper and Scooter need extra assistance.


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

That's awesome,Ollie!:laugh:


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*


FaeryBee said:



Pedro and Poppy's Wedding Video is a true testament to your ability to take what I do and turn it into something 100 times better! 

http://talkbudgies.com/celebrations/91249-pedro-poppys-wedding-video-2.html

Click to expand...

Thank you for the compliment, Deb - although I have to disagree with my making what you do "100% better" - I just take something Very good, and add some music and movement; without your work, I'd have Nothing! So I've always been thankful that you've graciously allowed me to enter into your efforts - it's been Tremendous fun for me, and I'm glad you've enjoyed our collaborations as well! :hug:*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Cute Ollie.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

What a wonderful picture, Ollie  I love it!! 

You're very talented and I particularly enjoyed the wedding video


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*budgie*

Deb and Ollie, we are so blessed to know you and can experience your wonderful creativity. Thank you both many times over!!! Jo Ann:budge::hug::hug::cup::cup::urock::tb:


----------

